
The Return of Paganism - kushti
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/12/opinion/christianity-paganism-america.html
======
LinuxBender
Pagan is the Greek word for Peasant. It was used by Christians as a pejorative
for anyone that had not yet converted and applied to a myriad of religions. I
don't have any references handy. Perhaps some day I will blog about this.

